# What is it that makes this front diff milk?



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

i've done some searching. After one ride in crosby my front diff is completely milked... So, is it a seal that causes this or what? Does it come in around the axle shafts? When I'm having to change the fluid after every ride something ain't right!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Is your vent tube run up? As far as I know, there are only 4 ways to get water in the front diff.
1 vent tube
2 left axle seal
3 right axle seal
4 input shaft seal

It's gotta be coming on through one or more of them. I'd think if the seal would let in water it should also be leaking oil.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess I'm a complete retard, I've never heard of or seen a vent tube on the front diff.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Gonna have to get a Brute owner to tell ya where it's located. It's got one somewhere.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

check your fill cap. it's got an o ring in the cap. make sure it's still in there. mine always fall out on the floor and i normally forget to put them back in until im done and i push the bike out the way and it's layin there


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

also your dif vents shold be ran to the pod from the factory


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I stand corrected, make that 5 places water can enter. i didn't think about the o-ring around the fill plug. Good catch BigP


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they are run to the diff. I will show u were they run to right here...
left is fan vent, next one is GAS TANK VENT, and the two on the right are front diff and left diff


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Is there any chance you see a little metal tube sticking out of your front diff that looks like a vent tube should slip on it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think the water gets in around the axles.. i mean they pull right out. i think water gets in same place you stick the shaft into
just seeps on in.
oil doesnt come out there because the level inside is no where near that high.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I just noticed the vent on the front of the diff going to the pod. It appears to be ok. The o-ring for the filler is still intact, looks rough but it's still there. Everyone I ride with that has a brute has to change the diff fluid after each ride we do in crosby.. It's a lot of water riding. Guess it must be coming in around the axles.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was busting beaver dams Sunday and a stick no bigger around than your little finger released the latch on the key switch harness plug and my machine died like..... you unplugged the key switch. I always try to look at the vent tubes to make sure they are in place after riding like that. Hopefully it's something that simple and not the seals.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here comes another post in the "You might be a Brute rider" thread. LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah LOL If you have changed your diff fluid more than engine oil you might be.....I am glad i got a prairie:haha:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Prairies leak as well. My cousin had to replace the front diff on his Prairie 400 because it had water in it and he did not know.It froze and cracked the housing. I kinda found it hard to believe that could happed but seen it with my own eyes. I figured since there was no way it was full of water the ice would have room to explained and not bust anything but it did.:thinking:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

He had a lot of water in it to freeze and bustI change the front diff every oil change and have only found water once thought it might have been when i dropped the pod under water on accident might be seals though it seems to me the diff lock lever would be a weak spot in the sealing ??


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

I had the same problem, changed fluids after every ride, but eventually had to replace everything in it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i replace my front fluid every 2nd or 3rd ride.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Texan Aviator I don't think there is much you can do except keep changing it, we've seen the same thing. Crappy seals=Seal and Oil sales at the dealer parts depts.:shrug:

Keep in mind too that the San Jac. river is real brackish especially after a while without rain and if the water is getting in it is bringing in salt and river sand with it, Don't leave it in there for long.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Funny thing is the seal appears to be fine. Nothing is leaking anywhere but after a few hours of deep water riding it fills up with water. The rear diff never gets anything in it. I wonder if there's a leak in my vent somewhere... I'll just keep changing it every ride. I normally change it the next day after I wash it, it's not a huge deal only takes a few minutes and I can do it while it's on the trailer in the garage.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess I better check mine after two days of crosby this weekend.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, after further investigation.. The axle seal is bad. It's leaking milky oil as you can see. Anyone know the part number for this off hand?


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't find it anywhere on the atv parts sites, what is it under?


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

I know kawasaki.com has parts diagrams with part numbers for each and every piece on these things.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like maybe 92049a is the reference number if so the part number is 92049-1536


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I think that's it man, thanks! I'll be calling the dealers tomorrow. I just couldn't find that diagram on the parts sites. Nothing was listed as front diff or anything like that.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

No problem.Heres the parts diagram I found. I think it has everything for the 08 brute. 


https://www.kawasakiepc.com/SResultPageModel.cfm?SearchIn=SearchPartsManual&SearchBy=Model&SearchModel=KVF750D8F%20%28Brute%20Force%20750%204x4i%29%20%282008%29&Match=Contains&SearchFor=KVF750D8F&ssReturnResults=250&ssReturnDesc=&ssTargetFrame=Results&cGroupID=


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

they have those same parts diagrams at babbittsonline and bike bandit and cheapcycle parts etc. you can order online, but you'll take it on the chin with their shipping charges


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

What category was it listed under debo?


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

22. Drive shaft front


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess im a lucky one , Changed diff. oil today and found no water,Thank GOD..


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I stand corrected, make that 5 places water can enter. i didn't think about the o-ring around the fill plug. Good catch BigP


 ^ 6 places Diff lock Lever , just thought about it


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, I thought about it also. I need to be sure I've had my daily allotment of coffee before I try and think.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im 100% certain it comes in around the axles.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You might be a Brute rider if you say


phreebsd said:


> im 100% certain it comes in around the axles.


LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha. if i said half the crap we talk about here to any of my coworkers i would get a deer inb headlights look.

Everyone here is developer and noone rides but me. Well one dude does. He's got a bayou and a mule. He's good ol country boy.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Going through the same thing here. Im sick and tired of changing seals! But its all worth it when I fly by those other wheelers.:rock-on:


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

If your milking you diff you have a seal leaking allowing water in.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I guess I have been lucky haven't milked anything yet...KNOCK-ON-WOOD

let us know how bad it is to change, cause i'm sure I will do do this sooner than later


----------

